# Solved: dryer won't turn off



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

i have a kenmore 60 series gas dryer. when the timer reaches the end of the cycle it will turn off like normal but the timer will keep running and when it reaches the next cycle it will start back up by itself. I just installed a *BRAND NEW* timer and it *STILL DOES IT* . what else could be the problem. i can't return the new timer cause its electrical and been installed. i wired it the same way the old one was. any ideas. maybe a defective start button. dryer is a kenmore model 110.97565110


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

lexmarks567 said:


> i have a kenmore 70 series gas dryer. when the timer reaches the end of the cycle it will turn off like normal but the timer will keep running and when it reaches the next cycle it will start back up by itself. I just installed a *BRAND NEW* timer and it *STILL DOES IT* . what else could be the problem. i can't return the new timer cause its electrical and been installed. i wired it the same way the old one was. any ideas. maybe a defective start button. dryer is a kenmore model 110.97565110


Hey, Lex!

I haven't dug into this particular unit. I would be betting there is a relay that turns the thing off that might be sticking. If you check the signal from the timer that either energizes/de-energizes for end-of-cycle, you can follow it and see what is not working.

You can also trace the signal going into the timer that allows the cycle to start in the first place.

Does the heat turn off, or nothing turns off? How do you get it to go off?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

when it reaches the end of the cycle the whole dryer will shut down like it should. but the timer keeps running and when the timer reaches the next cycle on the timer the whole dryer fires back up. the only way to stop it is when the cycle is done is to unplug the dryer.i have ordered a new start switch not that its going to do anything but it was cheap just to rule it out.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

another thing. if i set it to time dry it will go through the time dry cycle the air dry cycle and auto dry but will stop after the auto dry cycle is complete. the old timer did this also. its the exact same symptoms as the old timer.( no i didn't install the old timer by mistake.) so either the start button is shot or something is shorted allowing power to the timer when it should not. i have to open the door to set the timer.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It can be many things. I had a Elec. dryer that was not heating and it was a older Kenmore I had the very same one in a book. It was also a more simple one. But all checked out but still could not get it to work.
I moved and never got the back and something else put back on. So after I moved I said I better get this all put back together. Then I wanted to have a go at it again and I plugged it in and it worked. 
One of the switches I guess to turn off the heat to keep it from getting to hot was stuck so the move knocked it lose and it lasted years and years after that.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

It was the start button. replaced it today and now it works like its supposed too. turns off when its supposed to and the timer does not continue to run.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good to hear lex.


----------

